# Outlook 2007 often hangs. What's OFFLB.exe ?



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,

I use Outlook 2007 connected to exchange server.
The problem is it hangs very often for periods of 20 to 120 seconds, which
is extremely annoying as it happens every 5 minutes or so.
It happens randomly for no apparent reason, both when I use the program and
when it just stays minimized. For instance if minimized, window can't be
restored - this happens about a minute later. If I type in a message, the
message window freezes and does not accept any input for some time, then
what I typed appears at once.

I noticed that a process OFFLB.exe becomes active when Outlook freezes, and
disappears when it becomes responsive again. However terminating this
process (which seems to be a part of Office 2007) doesn't fix the problem.

Any idea what's OFFLB.exe and how to fix this problem ?

Thank you


----------



## Noobus (Oct 21, 2011)

Acer110 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use Outlook 2007 connected to exchange server.
> The problem is it hangs very often for periods of 20 to 120 seconds, which
> ...


Hey Acer110

I think this is the office life boat service which is used in data recovery.

Does this same issue occur for every client connected to the server?

If outlook is hanging at regular intervals, then it may be the exchange server.
Change your outlook client to offline mode or cache mode and see if the same issue occurs.

You can also stop it from running by renaming the offlb.exe file located in C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12 to offlb.old
I'm not sure if that will cause any issues so just rename it rather than delete it.

L


----------



## Acer110 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks


----------

